# Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander



## Der_Glücklose (13. Mai 2004)

.....


----------



## Zanderseb (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

Das mit der Strömung und der Köderfischangelei in der Elbe ist alles andere als leicht.

Ich mache es eher selten.

Wenn wir es machen gießen wir uns ein Blei mit dem Esslöffel.
Das ist schwer und flach.(Bleibt in der Strömung liegen,weil es von der Strömung nach unten gedrückt wird)

Der Strömungszander packt den Köder sofort und mit aller gewalt!

Damit er hängt, verwende am besten kleine Köfis von ca 7-10 cm und ziehe sie auf einen 1er einzelhaken auf.
Stelle die Rute an und mach "Ausnahmsweise" den Bügel zu.
Sobald die rute anfängt zu "toben" hängt einer.
Ob du ihn erwischst ist glückssache.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast von einer Buhne zu Fischen.
Dann kannst du auch einen Sinkenden Spirolino nehmen.
Da hast du so gut wie keine Hänger in der Steinpackung.

Aber in der Elbströmung dem Zander mit Köfi nachzustellen ist sehr schwierig.

Denoch viel Erfolg#h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

......


----------



## Zanderseb (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

Du musst dir Rute vom Buhnenkopf in Strömungsrichtung stellen.

Und wirfst den Spirolino in die mitte des Buhnenausganges,und stellst die Schnur mittels eines Gummibandes am Griff der Rute auf Spannung sodass der Zander nach dem rausziehen ablaufen kann.

Denk drann den Sprolino und die Schnur in strömungsrichtung legen.
Da treibt nichts weg,und Hänger gibts fast keine mehr.

Verwende aber durchlaufende Spiros.

Wenn du weniger Hänger mit Gummifisch haben willst dann benutze doch mal Bananenjigköpfe.

Kannst du dir bei www.Angel-ussat.de unter Bleiköpfe ansehen.sind genial die teile


----------



## Joachim (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

Hallo Zanderseb,
welche Grösse / Gewicht nimmst du beim sinkenden Spirolino.??
Ich fische im Rhein, wo a.G. der Stömung an der Strömungs-
kante der Buhne die  Bodenbleie erst ab 150 g liegen bleiben.
Wie lange machst du dein Vorfach bei dieser Methode.??


----------



## Zanderseb (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

Ich nehme etwas größere Spiros.
  Das Vorfach habe ich eigentlich so ca. 1 m lang.
  Weil ich meist im Strömungskessel der Buhne angel(kaum Strömung,Sandablagerung)

  An der Stömungskante wirds schon schwerer.Da muss die Rute schon genau mit der Strömung stehen damit der Spiro liegenbleibt.

  Angel ich dort wo Steinpackug ist, dann kurzes Vorfach (40-50 cm)
  Mit einem auftreibenden Köderfisch.

  Den Spirolino drückt es automatisch in die Optimale lage ,weil ihn die Strömung 
  ja wegschafft.(er rollt über den Grund)

  Mit auftreibenden Ködern bist du mit Hängern immer auf der sicheren seite.
  Wenn Schiffe kommen schwebt der Spirolino mit dem Sog der Schiffe hin und her.
  Er kann sich auch kaum zwischen Steine klemmen.
 und im Schlick oder ganz feinen Ablagerungen kann er auch nicht Versinken,wie z.B. ein schweres Blei.Der Spiro bleibt immer oben drauf liegen.Auch in Stehenden Gewässern fast unschlagbar.#6


----------



## Adrian* (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

hallo,

also ich würde es mit einem seiten blei also mit einem seitenarm wo unten en blei dran ist probieren.
blei ca 60-70g bleibt bei uns im rhein immer liegen.
grad für zander sehr gut...hoch sensibel und fängig.
wenig wiederstand beim biss. #r


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

@ADRIAN:Auf Zander angelt man doch eh grundsätzlich mit Durchlaublei, damit sie nie Widerstnd merken. Somit spielt doch dann das bleigewicht keine rolle mehr.
KOF!!!


----------



## froggy31 (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche Köderfisch Montage bei starker Strömung ? Zielfisch Zander*

Hi Glückloser,
wenn du auch mal nachts auf Zander gehen willst, mußt du ja nicht unbedingt an der Strömungskante den köfi anbieten. Tagsüber ist das natürlich angesagt.
Ich stelle den Glasaugen aber eigentlich nur ab einbruch der Dämmerung in der Buhne entlang der Steinschüttung bzw. im Uferbereich nach. Trifft man auf jeden Fall das nächtliche Jagdgebiet.
Dann zumeist mit Tiroler Hölz freilaufend auf der Schnur. Und ab diesen Sommer auch mit Freilaufrolle u. E-Bissanzeiger. Bin mal gespannt ob das die 
Ausbeute erhöht
Soll halt nur ein zusätzlicher Tip sein f. Köfiangeln.
Einen dicken #:  wünscht dir

froggy


----------

